

Google, can you please change your scrollers? - chayesfss
http://i.imgur.com/HKcDkRI.png

======
Samuel_Michon
Those scroll bars work the same as is standard on OS X, iOS, and Android.

Windows is the odd one out and it's outnumbered by all the devices that run
aforementioned OSes.

[http://designyoutrust.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/10/small_t...](http://designyoutrust.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/10/small_the-evolution-of-the-scroll-bar.jpg)

